

Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Alpha 2 arrives for testing - Mitt
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-Alpha-2-arrives-for-testing-1427722.html

======
omh
_It will also be the first version to target a 750 MB ISO image, meaning that
it will no longer fit onto a standard CD_

Why are they targetting 750MB? Once you've decided to go above the capacity of
a CD why restrict yourself to just a little more, rather than say 1GB (for
small USB drives) or 4GB (for single layer DVDs).

~~~
lloeki
On a 1GB stick that leaves 300MB room for persistence, if Ubuntu ever supports
that.

~~~
keithpeter
Ubuntu's live disc creator does support persistent storage. You can have an
iso image and then add some of the spare space for the storage. I use this
with a 4Gb usb stick myself.

You can also _install_ ubuntu to a stick with 8Gb+ of storage of course.

------
RexRollman
From the article:

"Ubuntu 12.04 will be a Long Term Support (LTS) release that will be supported
for five years on both the server edition and, for the first time, the desktop
edition."

I was under the impression that previous LTS releases did include the desktop
version. Is this article wrong or is my memory faulty?

~~~
beza1e1
Previous desktop versions were supported for only 2,5 years.

------
ilcavero
the question is, is unity usable already? will it ever?

~~~
matthijs
Last month I was forced to use a netbook for a week and decided to install
Ubuntu with Unity on it. I was really impressed with the user experience. I
was probably just as efficient (if not more) than on my macbook!

~~~
dhimes
I use this setup when I travel. It works well in an airplane seat and is more
usable than an ipad for development.

------
mixmastamyk
> "pre-releases of Precise Pangolin are _not_ encouraged for anyone needing a
> stable system or anyone who is not comfortable running into occasional, even
> frequent breakage".

From my experience I would say the same of Ubuntu release versions. They can't
be counted on for at least 3-6 months after release, and even then bugs other
than security are rarely if ever fixed, (though many can be blamed on upstream
of course).

------
newman314
Anyone know if this will install on ESXI 5?

~~~
jbronn
Installs fine on ESXi 4 -- should be no problem on 5.

~~~
newman314
Just tried and it works mostly.

However, I've run into a really strange issue with ssh. If and only if I am
logged into the console, I am able to ssh from a remote machine.

If I log out from the console, I get access denied. Never seen this before.
Hopefully it's a bug somewhere.

